# unoffical spring pff shark turny



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

hey guys where's all the talk? got the reelhappy raft patched up thank's to help form konz and others. but have to be at the kids fishing clinic saturday 16 may from 6 till 2:00 pm after that will be out there. who's going ? what's up ! this thing still on. anybody out there?

scot


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Not sure what's up with Clay. He hasn't been on here in 10 days. Let me see if I can get in touch with him.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

I have been looking everyday for the info. I need to know also what is going to happen.


----------

